# Video: Navy SEAL Trevor Marshek and his GSD



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Roughly three months ago, the National Rifle Association released a trailer for an upcoming short film called “Frog Dog.” Presented by Brownells Patriot Profiles and sponsored by Smith & Wesson, the video follows the incredible life of former Navy SEAL Trevor Marshek and his dog, who have stood together in combat and at home.

The video’s description on the NRA website reads:

Some SEALs carry ladders, comm gear, breaching tools, explosives and other various kit items specific to the specialty they bring to the fight. Whether Trevor Marshek was rappelling off a cliff, parachuting off the back of a plane, or scaling a wall, his special piece of kit came in the form of a 110-lb. dog with 2″ canines. Many warriors go their separate ways after war, but Trevor brought his buddy home with him.

The fascinating video begins with an account of how a trouble-making surfer/bartender found himself with an irrepressible urge to serve the country after 9/11. While his brother joined the Air Force, Marshek became a Navy SEAL.

He ended up with his dog, Chopper, by chance. Marshek was told that a dog program was being started and was basically instructed, he said, to “Go get some dog and introduce it to the SEAL teams.”

For himself, Marshek chose the “scariest” dog he’d ever seen.

What happened next not only changed (and many times, saved) Marshek’s life, but the lives of some of his teammates, as well.

Enjoy.

NRA Life of Duty | Frog Dog Full Feature


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Wow! Chopper lives 90 minutes away. I would love to meet him.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pmcman14 (May 12, 2013)

Thanks for the awesome video! Defiantly something I'm going to look into when I get into the navy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aliqua (May 16, 2013)

"I just taught him how to do push-ups" haha!

What I love the most is that Chopper is his best friend... That bond I think is something we all dream of having... Can't wait to go to the beach on the weekend and throw my guy in!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Great video thanks for posting this.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Great video. 

Does 1 always turn into 2? What do GSDs have in common with Lays Potato chips? You can't have just one. 

Whatever. Great video, beautiful dog.


----------



## ODINsFREKI (Jul 30, 2013)

High speed, low drag!

Thanks for posting this great video.


----------



## Bradb (Apr 21, 2013)

Awesome! ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## laura811 (Aug 8, 2013)

Had me in tears. Great video. Just goes to show how smart and loyal these dogs are. Has anyone ever read the book sergeant rex? Another good story about a military dog and his handler!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ODINsFREKI (Jul 30, 2013)

laura811 said:


> Had me in tears. Great video. Just goes to show how smart and loyal these dogs are. Has anyone ever read the book sergeant rex? Another good story about a military dog and his handler!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



ill check it out. thanks for the info.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very cool video! If you're a GSD fan you've got to love that!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

The video said 404 not found; I couldn't watch it.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Nikitta said:


> The video said 404 not found; I couldn't watch it.


Try here:

One Marine's View: A SEAL and His Dog...Frog Dog


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow; great video. Thanks for the link Sunflowers!


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Great and interesting video. And it's a beautiful black shepherd like my sailor. *sigh* :wub:


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

One another forum we were talking about size and workability. Would love to ask this guy what he thinks about Chopper's size which doesn't seem the norm for LE and Military. Great video though.


----------

